# Line breeding



## Pupy (Feb 1, 2008)

I have meet a few breeders and also have talked to a number over the net....
It confuses the heck out of me..Some breeders are dead against line breeding, because of the fact of pups being born with deformaties, yet others are all for it because it makes the breed stronger...
well after owning a dog that had brain dmage i dont think its so good, but his condition when he was alive was not connected to this issue with proof, i wonder in the back of my mind....
because the breeder owned 18 dogs was it possible that my babys parents were closely related...
back to the topic, but then i read that line breeding can create very strong lines etc...of a healthy nature...
So i ask about line breeding to learn from others...and their opinions on the subject......is it really bad or really good...
thank you and warm regards from a novice...


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Goodness, I don't think I could ever breed my own dogs in that way! She's like my child. So it would be like, incest to me xD

I know that's pretty much the way it was done at the start of most breeds, but that doesn't stop me from thinking it's horrid!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Line breeding if done correctly is actually a very good thing when someone knows their line. Even inbreeding is not a bad thing in the dog world. Inbreeding in dogs does not cause the same thing in humans. No deformities. In the wild there are plenty of inbreeding and line breeding as it is natural for animals. However if done incorrectly and without knowledge it can cause health issues. When you line breed you must know your lines and what health issues lie within them. When you inbreed you get either the worst of the worst or the best of the best as all health issues will usually surface at once, but no deformities as in humans. Actually what is worse than linebreeding is outcrossing into another line as you do not know what health issues will pop up? If you have a great line with a long lifespan and no horrible health issues and you outcross into another line then it is kinda pot luck as you dont know what will pop up betweent he two different lines and you have to wait and see?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Here are a couple of good reads for you
http://bowlingsite.mcf.com/Genetics/Inbreeding.html

http://www.breedingbetterdogs.com/bracket.html

http://www.bydandhavanese.com/linebreeding.html

http://www.rhiannon-cavaliers.com/linebreeding.htm

I have read and researched this extensively as my show dane pup has an inbred breeding in his line a little ways back and the rest of his line is line bred. I wanted to make sure I knew all I could before deciding on buying him His breeder is very reputable in the dane world.


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

This is really interesting reading and I enjoyed it all.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

My best friend used to show her two Aussies, they were mother and daughter. This one time they had them in the back of the car together and they left them in there for about ten minutes while they ran into the shops, and when they came back they had mated. When the puppies were born they were wrong and mentally. They were blind, brain damaged, and one puppy had a cleft palette and missing toes. These were show dogs and the mother had never had a bad litter in her life!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Mother and Daughter? Do you mean Mother and Son? or Father and Daughter? Either way that is very odd? I know lots of people in the show world that have had these types of breeding somewhere in the line. I am wondering if it is just some defect that was in the line that doubled up? That is where the worst of the worst would show up is doubling up on a severe defect or health issue.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Mother and Daughter? Do you mean Mother and Son? or Father and Daughter? Either way that is very odd? I know lots of people in the show world that have had these types of breeding somewhere in the line. I am wondering if it is just some defect that was in the line that doubled up? That is where the worst of the worst would show up is doubling up on a severe defect or health issue.


Must have been mother/son. Well.......obviously there had to be some defect in the line somewhere. 
poor pups!!

lori


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh LOL mother and son I meant. Oops!


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

I would do line breeding for sure.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

Line breeding is perfectly safe IF done by people who have a clue and know their line PERFECTLY....

birth defects wont occure in first gen in or line breeding...so in that case it would be my guess that the father and daughter or mother and son were in/line bred somewhere in their own lines, and that has caused a double.

line breeding can be wonderfull as it locks in SPECIFIC gentic traits, if you have a male with a perfect head who always throws females with a perfect head, it can be beneficial to breed him to her to lock in the trait, however the offspring of that breeding shoudl be outbred to a different line to avoid gentic mishaps.
this is why you NEED to know the lines like the back of your own hand, you need to know the inbreeding coefficient, and genetic background like its life or death, because that same thing that locks in the GOOD traits can also over emphasize terrible traits and lock them in just as well...

just because a dog is a good show dog does not mean its a good candidate for line or in breeding

personally i would never inbreed...(father to daughter, mmother to son) but occasionally in wonderfull lines grandfather to grnadaughter or aunt to nephew shouldnt be an issue ONCE or twice in a line...


----------

